# The Chocolate Factory



## Romford Reject (Mar 3, 2014)

Built in 1910 originally as a bakery. Bought by Alfred Lammerts in 1921 he decided in 1923 to specialise in chocolate. Chocolate was made here until 1964 where the building was then used by various firms. Derelict since 1997. No entry anymore.



039 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


040 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


041 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


042 by Romford Reject, on Flickr


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 3, 2014)

Imposing building,thanks for sharing.


----------



## ashutchy (Mar 3, 2014)

Imposing indeed, wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Mar 5, 2014)

Loving the first shot! Shame there is no way in


----------



## Romford Reject (Mar 5, 2014)

StewEP3 said:


> Loving the first shot! Shame there is no way in



It's actually just been sold and will be renovated...don't know what as at the moment though


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow what a beautiful building! In a way it's good it's sealed, but would love to have seen inside. 
Great shots, cheers for sharing!


----------



## Jakob (Mar 5, 2014)

A very interesting place. The next time we go urbexing, Ill ask you about this spot.


----------



## GPSJim (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks good, thanks for sharing. Personally, I like an access challenge!


----------



## woodland pixie (Mar 8, 2014)

Not as Willy Wonka as I was expecting! Good photos, shame there's no way in


----------

